# CPC, HCAFA Seeing Remote Coding Position



## mbdk1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am a CPC, with a background in Fraud Prevention/detection and Compliance.  I am currently working as  Compliance Auditor.  I have worked for a insurer as a Fraud Investigator for 5 years and am now working for a billing company.  Looking for a part time remote position doing either coding or chart auditing.  Please email me for my resume at marybdavis1977@gmail.com

Thanks
Mary Davis


----------

